# Zuhair murad collection



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jan 11, 2007)

i really really love his designs


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 11, 2007)

Fashion windows?


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jan 11, 2007)

what about it?


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 11, 2007)

lol I can see them now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

They are beautiful


----------



## kuwaitbutterfly (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www4.0zz0.com/2007/01/12/00/95059257.jpg

yeah i was facing a problem uploading the photos

hope you like the collection


----------



## la esperanza (Jan 12, 2007)

sure we like it

it's very nice collection

thanks alot dear


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 12, 2007)

too much for my taste!!


----------



## rosdan (Jan 15, 2007)

thanks...


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 15, 2007)

Some of those are awesome!


----------



## Momo (Jan 22, 2007)

A little much for me, but I like some of the specific details.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 22, 2007)

i love a lot of those!


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Some of those are awesome


----------



## dalo0o3ha (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks so much!!


----------



## flychick767 (Feb 3, 2007)

I just can't see anyone acutally wearing them. Maybe he has some more subdued and pratical creations.


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 3, 2007)

Gorgeous, so unique! But where to wear it to?


----------



## bbyxkt (Feb 4, 2007)

those are beautiful dresses but i can only see celebrities wearing those to premieres and whatnot. =[


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 6, 2007)

very nice ...is this the new collec. ??

i dont think this is the new collection !!!i loved his last show ...it was amazing !!!


----------



## kaelay (Feb 28, 2007)

omg those are beautiful! i had never seen anything from that designer, its awesome


----------



## Nox (Mar 1, 2007)

&lt;Sigh....&gt; I L&lt;3VE Murad, those pieces are so theatrical and feminine! They are really great to look, that's for sure!


----------



## Hydroxide (Mar 1, 2007)

they look like fantasy outfits. I love them... but can't think of an occasion to wear (beside Halloween)!


----------



## kaelay (Mar 1, 2007)

or a weird, sorth of ball dance. that would be lovely!


----------



## NORA (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 7, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 7, 2007)

love this one


----------



## babyangel (Aug 7, 2007)

I like the 2nd pic with the butterfly corset top. Cool idea on an updated look.

*Babyangel*


----------

